
Trump’s Executive Order Eliminates Privacy Act Protections for Foreigners - robmaceachern
http://www.michaelgeist.ca/2017/01/trumps-executive-order-eliminates-privacy-act-protections-for-foreigners/
======
a3n
It does seem that Trump is creating opportunities, just not here and not in
the way he'd like to brag about.

